# icone dock d'adium



## kapov (27 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous

je viens de me faire un nouveau desk et j'ai changé toutes les icones de mon dock ( entre autres)
Or j'ai un petit problème avec celle d'adium. Je l'ai changée avec candybar et tout se passe très bien sauf .... que quand je lance l'appli l'icone change

Je suis allé voir dans les icones dock proposées  (adium Xtras) mais aucune ne va avec mon dock....

Comment puis-je faire s'il vous plait?


----------



## Paski.pne (28 Décembre 2005)

Salut,


			
				kapov a dit:
			
		

> Or j'ai un petit problème avec celle d'adium. Je l'ai changée avec candybar et tout se passe très bien sauf .... que quand je lance l'appli l'icone change


Que veux-tu dire par-là ? Que c'est l'ancienne icône qui réapparaît après le lancement ?

Si c'est le cas, tu peux essayer de la changer manuellement. Pour cela il suffit de :

1- sélectionner ton application, faire un clic-drot (ctrl-clic) puis dans le menu : afficher le contenu du paquet, ensuite Contents/Ressources. À l'intérieur doit se trouver une image appelée adium.icns (je n'ai pas Adium, donc le nom peut-être un peu différent). Tu l'ouvres avec Aperçu pour vérifeir que c'est bien le fichier de l'icône.

2- Tu prends l'icône que tu veux mettre à la place et si elle n'est pas déjà au format .icns, tu la converti (Asticones ou Iconographer permettent de le faire). Tu donnes à cette icône le même nom que celle contenue dans le dossier Ressources de l'application.

3- Maintenant il suffit de remplacer le premier fichier par le nouveau. Petit conseil, fais une copie du fichier à remplacer au cas où cela ne fonctionnerait pas, ou que le changement bloque l'application (cas très rare) histoire d'avoir juste à remettre le fichier d'origine pour que tout rentre dans l'ordre.

A +


----------



## AuGie (28 Décembre 2005)

Je te renvoi vers ce fil : http://tinysoft.free.fr/forum/viewtopic.php?id=55


----------



## r e m y (28 Décembre 2005)

Adium utilise l'icone du dock pour afficher divers message (notament que tel pseudo t'a envoyé un message, ou bien que tu es déconnecté, ou connecté...).

Bref Adium dispose à l'intérieur du package de l'application, de multiples icônes qu'il va utiliser pour changer celle affichée dans le dock.

Je ne vois donc pas comment personnaliser l'icone du dock, sauf à aller travailler très profondément à l'intérieur de l'application elle-même


----------



## Paski.pne (28 Décembre 2005)

Si j'ai bien compris, Adium fonctionne avec un package d'icônes différentes selon l'activité, oublies ce que je t'ai dit car ce serait trop fastidieux à faire.

Par contre, utilises l'une des fonctions de CandyBar à savoir "App Extras" en haut à droite dans la barre de travail, tu sélectionnes Adium et là tu pourras changer toutes les icônes de l'appli. Mais là, faut trouver un package d'icônes Adium qui te convienne.


----------



## AuGie (28 Décembre 2005)

Bon vous avez pas envie de regarder le lien plus haut, je vous met mon post ici :



> Perso je ne me prend pas la tete, je crée un nouveau dossier sur le bureau, je met 3 png que je nomme :
> 
> Asleep.png
> Awake.png
> ...


----------



## Paski.pne (28 Décembre 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Bon vous avez pas envie de regarder le lien plus haut, je vous met mon post ici :


NON, ON NE VEUT PAS !!!  






  :rateau:


----------



## kapov (28 Décembre 2005)

un grand merci a vous pour vos réponses très complètes....

tout marche parfaitement
il est tout beau mon desk maintenant


----------



## julie.auger (16 Mars 2008)

Svp, je suis novice en informatique et surtout en informatique sous mac, pouvez vous me dire comment enregistrer mon pseudo d'entrée pour adium. Je viens de le télécharger et quand j'essay de me connecté il me met:
Le pseudo entré n'est pas enregistré. Vérifiez que vous l'avez tapé correctement. Si c'est un nouveau nom, vous devez l'enregistrer avant sur www.aim.com pour pouvoir l'utiliser.


----------



## benkenobi (16 Mars 2008)

julie.auger a dit:


> Svp, je suis novice en informatique et surtout en informatique sous mac, pouvez vous me dire comment enregistrer mon pseudo d'entrée pour adium. Je viens de le télécharger et quand j'essay de me connecté il me met:
> Le pseudo entré n'est pas enregistré. Vérifiez que vous l'avez tapé correctement. Si c'est un nouveau nom, vous devez l'enregistrer avant sur www.aim.com pour pouvoir l'utiliser.



Ben tout simplement, il peut s'agir du fait que ton pseudo n'est pas enregistré ou alors vérifie que tu l'as tapé correctement.

Mais si c'est un nouveau nom, tu dois d'abord l'enregistrer sur www.aim.com pour pouvoir l'utiliser sur Adium.

Ça parait évident mais je crois que ça valait la peine d'être précisé, non ?


----------

